# Kreed's 1st Buck



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

My son Kreed finally got his first buck at the ripe old age of 6! He shot him at 115 yds with my 22-250!


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

:beer:

Is there no age limit down there


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

No


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nice Pic Hog.....The expresion on his face says it all.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

here in pa. our age limit is12


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats to him, about 10x the size of my first buck and I was about 8 years older than him


----------



## Northern Hunter (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow. Nice buck


----------

